# Jermaine Burton assaults 2 fans when Tennessee rushed the field Saturday night.  One was a girl.



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 18, 2022)

There are links out there to the videos, but I'm not sure of all the language. Both assaults were unprovoked.  He apparently was just taking out his anger on anyone in his swinging radius.   I think this blows up big by tomorrow and given todays culture, who knows how big it will get.  He may have played his last down in football.  Thank God he left UGA.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 18, 2022)

He has not improved that much by leaving UGA, glad he is gone!


----------



## buckpasser (Oct 19, 2022)

I hope he didn’t do that, but Bama won’t be out too much if he is gone.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> I hope he didn’t do that, but Bama won’t be out too much if he is gone.


Yea he did it! 
Just Google Jermaine Burton it will pop up!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2022)

He was just upset at the Refs...


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> He was just upset at the Refs...


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 19, 2022)

What a punk.


----------



## buckpasser (Oct 19, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Yea he did it!
> Just Google Jermaine Burton it will pop up!



I looked it up. He looked like a thug.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> He was just upset at the Refs...



Well, he missed hitting them.  He might not want to try baseball ... what with another swing and a miss.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 19, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> I hope he didn’t do that, but Bama won’t be out too much if he is gone.



He did it; in front of 100k people filming with phones.  He’s a dummy.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 19, 2022)

You can take the boy out of the city...

Something like that.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2022)

Hit a girl. What a piece of trash. Nothing else to say.


----------



## Russdaddy (Oct 19, 2022)

Yes 1st girl was just running past him in general direction and he pops her in the head.. Should be charged with assault.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 19, 2022)

She identifies as a VOL fan.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 19, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Hit a girl. What a piece of trash. Nothing else to say.



I saw the video and he needs held accountable, his actions are wrong. He deserves what comes his way.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2022)

Russdaddy said:


> Yes 1st girl was just running past him in general direction and he pops her in the head.. Should be charged with assault.


^thats^ funny coming from a Vol. Considering Vol fans are the worst in all of college football about assaulting people including their own band members.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> ^thats^ funny coming from a Vol. Considering Vol fans are the worst in all of college football about assaulting people including their own band members.



Pass the mustard please.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Pass the mustard please.


----------



## lampern (Oct 19, 2022)

So UGA and Bama will recruit anyone to win?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2022)

lampern said:


> So UGA and Bama will recruit anyone to win?



Why not?

Some folks will do anything for a "win", like calling up another states DNR and acting like a resident to push their own agenda. A win is a win, right?


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> ^thats^ funny coming from a Vol. Considering Vol fans are the worst in all of college football about assaulting people including their own band members.



Wait til you see how UGA fans react when Tenn wins in Athens.  Oh wait, it won’t be bad cause they all bail at the first hint of adversity.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2022)

LEGHORN said:


> Wait til you see how UGA fans react when Tenn wins in Athens.  Oh wait, it won’t be bad cause they all bail at the first hint of adversity.


I bet you've said, "Let me talk to your manager" more than once this year...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> I bet you've said, "Let me talk to your manager" more than once this year...


If I don't see the manager immediately, I'm gonna throw my purse down!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> If I don't see the manager immediately, I'm gonna throw my purse down!


Wait until UGA beats the Vols. He’s going to whine more then ever..


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 19, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> He has not improved that much by leaving UGA, glad he is gone!


Imaging transferring to bama just to lose to TN and slap women around.


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 19, 2022)

I am surprised they caught him. I didn't even think he was going to bamas games.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 19, 2022)

TinKnocker said:


> I am surprised they caught him. I didn't even think he was going to bamas games.



Contrary to DAWG rumors he's been playing and doing pretty well.

Performance doesn't excuse bad conduct.
Every team in the conference has faced conduct issues and sometimes legal issues over bad decisions. Assaulting any fan is just wrong.


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 19, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Contrary to DAWG rumors he's been playing and doing pretty well.


1) It was a joke. Take it literally if you wish.
2) His numbers say otherwise. For Bama to have true freshmen starting over him, it’s becoming obvious why he transferred.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Assaulting any fan is just wrong.


I'm sorry but got to throw a flag on ^that^ one.








In normal stadiums yes, I agree. In that toilet, anything goes. Their fans have been assaulting players, coaches and rival fans for decades. It wouldn't have hurt my feelings if the entire Bama football team started tackling all of them, locked the gates and tossed a match.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 19, 2022)

I can’t get too worked up about this.  I heard he punched somebody before I watched the video.  That ain’t a punch.  It aint even a very inspired push.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> I bet you've said, "Let me talk to your manager" more than once this year...


??


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 19, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> If I don't see the manager immediately, I'm gonna throw my purse down!


Karen Karenson.?


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 19, 2022)

LEGHORN said:


> Wait til you see how UGA fans react when Tenn wins in Athens.  Oh wait, it won’t be bad cause they all bail at the first hint of adversity.


As long as we don't throw beer on a man in a wheelchair with MS, I think we hold the moral high ground over TN.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> Karen Karenson.?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm sorry but got to throw a flag on ^that^ one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I posted earlier about the rush on the field and concerns about the teams. No way the could stop it but thats a bad scenario. Particularly given the history there.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> I posted earlier about the rush on the field and concerns about the teams. No way the could stop it but thats a bad scenario. Particularly given the history there.




These cops got it right..


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> ^thats^ funny coming from a Vol. Considering Vol fans are the worst in all of college football about assaulting people including their own band members.



Has absolutely no bearing.  If I take my daughter to a Georgia game and someone slaps her because he has a low impression of other Georgia fans (whether correct or incorrect) I'm gonna do my best to detach his head from his body.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2022)

Saban losing control


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2022)

SemperFiDawg said:


> If I take my daughter to a Georgia game and someone slaps her because he has a low impression of other Georgia fans (whether correct or incorrect) I'm gonna do my best to detach his head from his body.


I don't blame you, I would do the same.

Are you back to watching and rooting for the Dawgs now? You burned all your stuff back in 2020.

https://forum.gon.com/threads/done-with-the-dawgs.975712/


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2022)

Thugs


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 19, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Saban losing control


Bound to happen.  He had a heck of a run though.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2022)

He’s gonna say she was calling him the dreaded N word.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2022)

Can someone send me a clip of the actual incident? All I can find on YouTube is gopel pandelfar showing a still clip and taking about it


----------



## benellisbe (Oct 19, 2022)

it is on foxnews and espn


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> I don't blame you, I would do the same.
> 
> Are you back to watching and rooting for the Dawgs now? You burned all your stuff back in 2020.
> 
> https://forum.gon.com/threads/done-with-the-dawgs.975712/



I watch them but I't doesn't consume me like it used to.  I used to plan my Saturdays around football.  Now I'll go fishing or hunting and listen to it on the radio or catch it on youtube later.  I still don't own any UGA apparel and don't have any plans on ever having any.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 19, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Can someone send me a clip of the actual incident? All I can find on YouTube is gopel pandelfar showing a still clip and taking about it



Both of his assaults/batteries are all over the internet.  He did it with 2 different people /2 separate instances.  There's even still photos out there that have been enhanced.  He blindsided and sucker punched that girl.  He turned her head when he struck her and just afterward there's still slides that show her immediately grabbing the back of her neck.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2022)

SemperFiDawg said:


> I watch them but I't doesn't consume me like it used to.  I used to plan my Saturdays around football.  Now I'll go fishing or hunting and listen to it on the radio or catch it on youtube later.  I still don't own any UGA apparel and don't have any plans on ever having any.


Difference between you and I is. The Dawgs have never come between me and the woods in a very long time.. Nothing, does. I listen to just about every game, in my stand or at my camp. The only ones I don't listen too are the ones I attend. They have made me scare quite a few deer over the years. Went to 2 games last year and that was hunting in the morning, buzz over to Athens for a half and back in the stand for the evening hunt. I also hunt 40 minutes from the stadium (now).

And if by chance I watch a game from home, I still listen to Scott Howard.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2022)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Both of his assaults/batteries are all over the internet.  He did it with 2 different people /2 separate instances.  There's even still photos out there that have been enhanced.  He blindsided and sucker punched that girl.  He turned her head when he struck her and just afterward there's still slides that show her immediately grabbing the back of her neck.


All I could find on YouTube was still pics and some dude from India talking about it. Like literally every clip I clicked on


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2022)

Tennessee needs to take warrants out on him. Lock him up. Don’t let daddy saban the liberal decide what happens to him


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 20, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Tennessee needs to take warrants out on him. Lock him up. Don’t let daddy saban the liberal decide what happens to him


Puhhhhlease.... The Vols support this type of behavior.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 20, 2022)

Throwback said:


> All I could find on YouTube was still pics and some dude from India talking about it. Like literally every clip I clicked on


A little bird told me I should delete that link to be safe.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Difference between you and I is. The Dawgs have never come between me and the woods in a very long time.. Nothing, does. I listen to just about every game, in my stand or at my camp. The only ones I don't listen too are the ones I attend. They have made me scare quite a few deer over the years. Went to 2 games last year and that was hunting in the morning, buzz over to Athens for a half and back in the stand for the evening hunt. I also hunt 40 minutes from the stadium (now).
> 
> And if by chance I watch a game from home, I still listen to Scott Howard.


I've seen H22 many a time walk in the stadium late with his hunting clothes on. Makes it easy for me to spot him while I'm seating in the stands and he's looking up from the track looking for me.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 20, 2022)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Link from VolNation. Click on the Twitter video.
> 
> https://www.volnation.com/forum/threads/bama-player-appeared-to-hit-woman-as-he-left-the-field….345897/



When I clicked on that, my anti-viral/malware software kicked up a big warning ... Said you might be blinded by Ugly Orange is you continue to this link.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 20, 2022)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Link from VolNation. Click on the Twitter video.
> 
> https://www.volnation.com/forum/threads/bama-player-appeared-to-hit-woman-as-he-left-the-field….345897/


thanks. He should be criminally charged.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2022)

I can’t believe Alabama hasn’t released a statement yet


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 20, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> I can’t believe Alabama hasn’t released a statement yet


They did. It was the Refs fault...


----------



## Throwback (Oct 20, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> They did. It was the Refs fault...


----------



## Throwback (Oct 20, 2022)

I can’t believe the #metoo movement isn’t on this. Reckon why?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 20, 2022)

I have to be honest here, it’s hard for me to tell if Jermaine hit that girl or not. Video is too blurry. Of course, if he did, he ought to be charged with assault. I’m gonna hold judgment until I see more.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 20, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> I have to be honest here, it’s hard for me to tell if Jermaine hit that girl or not. Video is too blurry. Of course, if he did, he ought to be charged with assault. I’m gonna hold judgment until I see more.


It kind of does look like he just touched her,  but it's her reaction that makes it look like more. Video is very poor quality.


----------



## Ugahunter2013 (Oct 20, 2022)

There is no excuse in this world for hitting a woman. Nick won’t do it, but he needs to be suspended or kicked off the team.


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 21, 2022)

I guess this is why running on the field is discouraged


----------



## bullgator (Oct 21, 2022)

The video looks like he was trying to push a camera away. Did she have a camera?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 21, 2022)

Bama fan fired over tweet. 

https://www.al.com/alabamafootball/...maine-burton-struck-female-tennessee-fan.html


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 21, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Bama fan fired over tweet.
> 
> https://www.al.com/alabamafootball/...maine-burton-struck-female-tennessee-fan.html


Slayer,  you better be careful what you say for now on ?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2022)

Saban says they handling it internally.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 21, 2022)

Any man who puts his hands on a woman in anger is a piece of garbage.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 21, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Any man who puts his hands on a woman in anger is a piece of garbage.


You never met my X wife. And no I never put a hand on her.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 21, 2022)

You can always walk away.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 22, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Saban says they handling it internally.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 22, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Any man who puts his hands on a woman in anger is a piece of garbage.


It’s ok it was a football player for Alabama.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 22, 2022)

I bet bear Bryant wouldn’t think too highly of what happened


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 22, 2022)

Throwback said:


> I bet bear Bryant wouldn’t think too highly of what happened


Saban: "if you got to hit somebody Jermaine, go swap jerseys with a walk on and keep your helmet on next time" ?


----------



## trad bow (Oct 22, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Any man who puts his hands on a woman in anger is a piece of garbage.[/
> 
> I’ve seen many a women that would kick your butt. Please understand there is a huge difference between a lady and a female. I don’t condone hitting a lady,
> but you know the difference between the two.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 22, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Any man who puts his hands on a woman in anger is a piece of garbage.


Slap the fire out of them.  You don’t know who’s what now days. ?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 22, 2022)

SpotandStalk said:


> Slap the fire out of them.  You don’t know who’s what now days. ?


Exactly. How does she identify? Take no chances. Slap errbody


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 22, 2022)

I should have said " how do THEY identify?" My bad if I offended anyone, or anybody, or anyone


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 22, 2022)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I should have said " how do THEY identify?" My bad if I offended anyone, or anybody, or anyone


Pronouns are more important now than ever ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 22, 2022)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Exactly. How does she identify? Take no chances. Slap errbody



??
Yessir. Slap first, ask questions later.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 23, 2022)

Update https://www.espn.com/college-football/story/_/id/34858577/think-was-necessary



> Saban said that Burton is in a counseling program.
> "It's not an anger management program as people announce today. Nobody ever said that," Saban said. "That's not the problem. That's not the issue. It's about having the proper respect for other people."



Honestly, I couldn’t tell if Jermaine hit that girl or not. Video was poor to clearly tell. But, if he did no wrong, why would he need counseling?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 23, 2022)

Liberal nick saban finna handle it


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 23, 2022)

Just win!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 23, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Update https://www.espn.com/college-football/story/_/id/34858577/think-was-necessary
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I couldn’t tell if Jermaine hit that girl or not. Video was poor to clearly tell. But, if he did no wrong, why would he need counseling?



I‘ve heard Coach say on three different occasions he wants the players better quipped to deal with less than desirable conditions. I think your wise in withholding final judgement in that there’s a little more to this story, I just don’t have insight to what it is.


----------



## GLS (Oct 23, 2022)

I'm no Jermaine Burton fan after he did the Benedict Arnold to UGA.  I initially thought he should be drawn and quartered after hearing about him hitting the girl.  Then I saw the video.  It may have been an unconsented touching which is a civil battery, but it wasn't a closed fist  Ray Rice punch'em, knock her out hit that I was expecting to see.  His right arm was fully extended and he hit the top of her head with an open hand with not much force.  Stupid but not heinous as it would have been if it were done with a closed fist or slap to the face.  More than much ado about nothing, but not a dismissal offense.  He needs to keep his hands to himself.  I'd  think differently if it had been my daughter.
It would have never happened but for the crowd charging the field.  At least the UT fans weren't throwing mustard bottles this time.  UGA fan's didn't rush the field after winning the 'Natty. Those UT fans were probably transfer portal fans from Tech. Gil


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 23, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> I‘ve heard Coach say on three different occasions he wants the players better quipped to deal with less than desirable conditions. I think your wise in withholding final judgement in that there’s a little more to this story, I just don’t have insight to what it is.


I believe if he'd done something pretty bad, he'd be in jail by now.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 23, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> I believe if he'd done something pretty bad, he'd be in jail by now.



He didn’t do it in Athens


----------



## Throwback (Oct 23, 2022)

BREAKING NEWS: 
LSU has confirmed that all women who rushed the field are safe and were not smacked by any disgruntled crying players from Ole Miss.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 23, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> I believe if he'd done something pretty bad, he'd be in jail by now.



I read one place they had taken him to booking but haven’t seen a prosecutor trying to move forward with it. Something is not right. If he outright hit a gal he deserves what he gets.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 24, 2022)

Just like previous post the female brings her concerns to the proper authorities and go from there. I don’t see where that has happen yet, but based off video evidence I now have a problem with this 
Statement.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 24, 2022)

Does someone have video evidence that shows what the female did to deserve an improper touching from a red player?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 24, 2022)

AccUbonD said:


> Does someone have video evidence that shows what the female did to deserve an improper touching from a red player?


he was a butt hurt bammer  and she was a Tennessee  fan.


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 24, 2022)

AccUbonD said:


> Does someone have video evidence that shows what the female did to deserve an improper touching from a red player?


Uuummmmm,.........maybe being somewhere she didn't belong? Had she stayed where she belonged, in the stands/heading for the exits, this never would have happened. Same with the idiot that got choke slammed by the cop escorting Saban off the field. Burton was where he belonged. He didn't go in the stands looking for her or any other fan, they were where they did not belong and thereby created the situation.

That being said, it does not justify randomly striking a woman that is obviously not a threat, and I don't believe that he did anyway. In the footage I saw, it looked like he maybe ran his fingers through/flipped here hair, and that's about it but the video is of such poor quality it's really hard to tell.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 24, 2022)

I don’t like that he hit her but I’m still gonna vote for hershel!! Go dawgs!!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 24, 2022)

It's going to be hard to tell because outside of Nashville, most Tennessee women look like they get hit in the face pretty regularly


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 24, 2022)

He had no right to put his hands on her, period.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Oct 24, 2022)

4HAND said:


> He had no right to put his hands on her, period.


Cmon man, he was in fear for his life.  Any reasonable and prudent person would defend themselves from crazy fans rushing the field of play


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 25, 2022)

There’s more to the story than we know because Saban says so.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 25, 2022)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> It's going to be hard to tell because outside of Nashville, most Tennessee women look like they get hit in the face pretty regularly



Well if they live within throwing distance of the Alabama State Line they probably do.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 25, 2022)

Burton should’ve just kept it moving no matter what she said walking by. Had he not extended his arm their paths would’ve crossed with no issue. I agree though, she and the rest of the crowd had no business being on the field but how would you stop it.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 25, 2022)

toolmkr20 said:


> Burton should’ve just kept it moving no matter what she said walking by. Had he not extended his arm their paths would’ve crossed with no issue. I agree though, she and the rest of the crowd had no business being on the field but how would you stop it.



I'm of the opinion she never said anything or even acknowledged him other than noticing their paths converging and giving him a wide berth.  She was past him and focused foward when he reached back and struck her.  It was a classic sucker punch on a completely unsuspecting victim who had no hope of retaliating.  Hmmm.  In what subculture do we see this type of action repeated over and over again whether the victim be the elderly, female, defenseless or out-numbered.  I would suggest he's is just another in a long line of that particular ethnic class of people, and true to form, he, like the others, was given a pass because of it.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 25, 2022)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Well if they live within throwing distance of the Alabama State Line they probably do.


When the ugly girls from Tennessee cross over to Alabama, they throw them back. Good point. We think alike I see


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 26, 2022)

If somebody has a link to better video than I have seen please.PM me a link. I see a lot of folk saying "he shouldn't have hit her" but the only video I've seen is of such poor quality it's impossible for me to tell anything past he reached out toward her. And truth be told, since apparently no charges have been filed/reported and no arrest warrant issued, I'm guessing that no conclusive video does exist otherwise you KNOW this things would have happened AND a civil lawsuit would have been announced as well.

Why don't we all just take a step back. IF more conclusive video exists, it will be released soon enough and we'll all have plenty of time to hang and burn this kid in effigy then.


----------



## bnew17 (Oct 26, 2022)

GLS said:


> I'm no Jermaine Burton fan after he did the Benedict Arnold to UGA.  I initially thought he should be drawn and quartered after hearing about him hitting the girl.  Then I saw the video.  It may have been an unconsented touching which is a civil battery, but it wasn't a closed fist  Ray Rice punch'em, knock her out hit that I was expecting to see.  His right arm was fully extended and he hit the top of her head with an open hand with not much force.  Stupid but not heinous as it would have been if it were done with a closed fist or slap to the face.  More than much ado about nothing, but not a dismissal offense.  He needs to keep his hands to himself.  I'd  think differently if it had been my daughter.
> It would have never happened but for the crowd charging the field.  At least the UT fans weren't throwing mustard bottles this time.  UGA fan's didn't rush the field after winning the 'Natty. Those UT fans were probably transfer portal fans from Tech. Gil




How would you feel if that was your daughter, or wife? I have 3 girls and if I say what I would do to any man that touches my girls like that, I would be banned from this forum.


----------



## bnew17 (Oct 26, 2022)

Her head literally gets turned sideways once he strikes her. 


Silver Britches said:


> Update https://www.espn.com/college-football/story/_/id/34858577/think-was-necessary
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I couldn’t tell if Jermaine hit that girl or not. Video was poor to clearly tell. But, if he did no wrong, why would he need counseling?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 26, 2022)

bnew17 said:


> Her head literally gets turned sideways once he strikes her.


Again, I can't tell. And I'm not taking up for him. If he hit her as some suggest, I would imagine she'd have some bruising, busted lip, black eye or something. Something. And I'd also imagine if that were the case, we'd of seen the pics by now. Maybe he was pushing a phone out of his face. Or, maybe he did strike her. Sorry, I can't tell. And if I can't clearly see what happens in the video, who am I to judge? I'll leave that to all involved and the authorities. And I'll say it again, punish him if it's determined he assaulted her. And do the same to her if she assaulted him. How 'bout that?


----------



## bnew17 (Oct 26, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Again, I can't tell. And I'm not taking up for him. If he hit her as some suggest, I would imagine she'd have some bruising, busted lip, black eye or something. Something. And I'd also imagine if that were the case, we'd of seen the pics by now. Maybe he was pushing a phone out of his face. Or, maybe he did strike her. Sorry, I can't tell. And if I can't clearly see what happens in the video, who am I to judge? I'll leave that to all involved and the authorities. And I'll say it again, punish him if it's determined he assaulted her. And do the same to her if she assaulted him. How 'bout that?


Ok. This should make it pretty simple. In the first picture you can see she is trying to get out of his way. 2nd picture he strikes her. Surely you can see his arm extended and her hair flying up on each side of her head. In the 3rd picture you can see her almost knocked completely over and off balance. She is also past him when all of this happens. He literally turned back to hit her. She posted the video on her tiktok. Feel free to watch it and see for yourself. She probably didn’t take it further because I feel certain she is receiving death threats. It is disgusting how many people I see defending him so her receiving death threats would not surprise me one bit.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 26, 2022)

bnew17 said:


> Ok. This should make it pretty simple. In the first picture you can see she is trying to get out of his way. 2nd picture he strikes her. Surely you can see his arm extended and her hair flying up on each side of her head. In the 3rd picture you can see her almost knocked completely over and off balance. She is also past him when all of this happens. He literally turned back to hit her. She posted the video on her tiktok. Feel free to watch it and see for yourself. She probably didn’t take it further because I feel certain she is receiving death threats. It is disgusting how many people I see defending him so her receiving death threats would not surprise me one bit.View attachment 1185410View attachment 1185412View attachment 1185413


First time seeing these images. They should've released these before. That makes it a lot easier to see things, as I honestly can't see crap in the choppy, grainy video that I watched. He's clearly smacking her in the images above. And Saban still let him play last week. SMH! Saban and Burton both ought to be suspended. We know that'll never happen, though.

Thanks for the images.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Oct 27, 2022)

_Saban condoning the beating of women, this matter should have been resolved by law enforcement.

Clearly the NCAA should step in and levy fines and suspensions._


----------



## bnew17 (Oct 27, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> First time seeing these images. They should've released these before. That makes it a lot easier to see things, as I honestly can't see crap in the choppy, grainy video that I watched. He's clearly smacking her in the images above. And Saban still let him play last week. SMH! Saban and Burton both ought to be suspended. We know that'll never happen, though.
> 
> Thanks for the images.




No problem! I will say I don't agree with fans going on the field at all. I am not sure how they can stop it from happening, but it does put the fans and the players in a bad situation.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 27, 2022)

Doboy Dawg said:


> _Saban condoning the beating of women, this matter should have been resolved by law enforcement.
> 
> Clearly the NCAA should step in and levy fines and suspensions._



I’m not condoning anything but law enforcement was involved and no charges move forward by the DA. That tells you how they viewed the strength of the case.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 27, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> I’m not condoning anything but law enforcement was involved and no charges move forward by the DA. That tells you how they viewed the strength of the case.


man, I leave this place for a year or 2, come back, and same ole, same ole...gotta love the consistency. Loads of folk with partial information passing judgement and sentencing execution.  
For the record, I don't condone hitting anyone unprovoked, especially women....AND, I didn't want Burton when we picked him up...seems thuggish to me and out of character for most of Saban's players.
But I'll let the people with all the info. make the calls...and I suspect that Burton will be a very small factor for BAMA this season.


----------



## GLS (Oct 27, 2022)

bnew17 said:


> How would you feel if that was your daughter, or wife? I have 3 girls and if I say what I would do to any man that touches my girls like that, I would be banned from this forum.


Read my post.


----------



## OwlRNothing (Oct 27, 2022)

A slap on the wrist is all he'll get imho. If he gets punished any more than that ( by the school, SEC, etc.) I'd be surprised. Now, if the victims want to take him to court and/or press charges.......


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 28, 2022)

New video up from different angle. She clearly tries to avoid him and what looked like a tap on the head before, looks more like a hit in this video, as it knocks her off balance.  Also supposed to be a new video with him involving a 3rd person.










						VIDEO: New Camera Angle Shows Female Student Trying To Avoid Bumping Into Jermaine Burton Before He Strikes Her
					

A new angle of the scene shows Alabama wide receiver Jermaine Burton making purposeful contact with at least three Tennessee fans.




					www.outkick.com


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 28, 2022)

BuckNasty83 said:


> New video up from different angle. She clearly tries to avoid him and what looked like a tap on the head before, looks more like a hit in this video, as it knocks her off balance.  Also supposed to be a new video with him involving a 3rd person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, just seen where someone stared a new thread about this.


----------



## Russdaddy (Oct 28, 2022)

That new video is pretty clear. He went out of his way to bump, push, shove, hit as many people as he could on his way out. If he played half as physically as he exits the field maybe they could have had a better showing in the game.


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 29, 2022)

ddgarcia said:


> If somebody has a link to better video than I have seen please.PM me a link. I see a lot of folk saying "he shouldn't have hit her" but the only video I've seen is of such poor quality it's impossible for me to tell anything past he reached out toward her. And truth be told, since apparently no charges have been filed/reported and no arrest warrant issued, I'm guessing that no conclusive video does exist otherwise you KNOW this things would have happened AND a civil lawsuit would have been announced as well.
> 
> Why don't we all just take a step back. IF more conclusive video exists, it will be released soon enough and we'll all have plenty of time to hang and burn this kid in effigy then.


@Ruger#3 I guess you missed this and a couple other similar posts I made earlier. I'm a due process kinda guy also but I also believe what I see with my own eyes and don't need other to tell me I don't know what I'm seeing.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 29, 2022)

ddgarcia said:


> @Ruger#3 I guess you missed this and a couple other similar posts I made earlier. I'm a due process kinda guy also but I also believe what I see with my own eyes and don't need other to tell me I don't know what I'm seeing.


Are all the investigations over? I was under the impression they weren't other than what Nick Saban did. And, after investigations there's always the possibility of legal and civil suits. I think justice still has time to find Jermaine Burton and likely will. Scared or not, you can't go around hitting folks who were just running by you.


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 29, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> Are all the investigations over? I was under the impression they weren't other than what Nick Saban did. And, after investigations there's always the possibility of legal and civil suits. I think justice still has time to find Jermaine Burton and likely will. Scared or not, you can't go around hitting folks who were just running by you.


Agree whole heartedly but this is 8n reference to some comments in the other thread where my opinion has changed as more has come out and I don't feel I need to wait for some "official investigation" to tell me I didn't see what I saw but apparently Lil Nicky telling Ruger we didn't see what we saw, or at least if we "knew the rest of the story" it wouldnt matter, is good enough for him


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 29, 2022)

ddgarcia said:


> Agree whole heartedly but this is 8n reference to some comments in the other thread where my opinion has changed as more has come out and I don't feel I need to wait for some "official investigation" to tell me I didn't see what I saw but apparently Lil Nicky telling Ruger we didn't see what we saw, or at least if we "knew the rest of the story" it wouldnt matter, is good enough for him


Sorry, I didn't realize this was in reference to a specific conversation. I was just speaking in general to what happened. 
On an unrelated note, I have a lot of respect for coaches like Richt and Bowden who didn't hesitate to put key players on their teams on the bench for infractions. I seem to recall several instances where both benched players in key games for far less than smacking fans in the head.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> Sorry, I didn't realize this was in reference to a specific conversation. I was just speaking in general to what happened.
> On an unrelated note, I have a lot of respect for coaches like Richt and Bowden who didn't hesitate to put key players on their teams on the bench for infractions. I seem to recall several instances where both benched players in key games for far less than smacking fans in the head.


And don’t forget former Dawg Jonathan Taylor from just a few years ago, who Richt kicked off the team for beating up his girlfriend. Taylor transferred to Bama, who Richt and the UGA administration tried to warn Bama about Taylor’s behavioral problems BEFORE he transferred there. Saban ignored the warning, and what did Taylor do not long after getting there? You guessed it. Bama had to kick him off the team before the season even started. So, another case of very poor judgment on Saban’s part. Not surprising, though.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 29, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> And don’t forget former Dawg Jonathan Taylor from just a few years ago, who Richt kicked off the team for beating up his girlfriend. Taylor transferred to Bama, who Richt and the UGA administration tried to warn Bama about Taylor’s behavioral problems BEFORE he transferred there. Saban ignored the warning, and what did Taylor do not long after getting there? You guessed it. Bama had to kick him off the team before the season even started. So, another case of very poor judgment on Saban’s part. Not surprising, though.


Well, I wasn't trying to pass judgement on Saban and I don't fault Saban for giving people second, third, and fourth chances because I believe in giving folks chances to get their life right too. When to give up on folks varies depending on the person and how heinous their actions were.
In this particular case, Saban still has the opportunity to change his mind as more evidence comes to light and I hope he will, otherwise a teaching moment will pass and Burton will likely do something in the future more serious. I'll edit to add that I don't think this is over yet by a long shot.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 30, 2022)

Another thug doing what thugs will do.  New angles show he was the aggressor.


----------

